# Beautiful



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Some young birds







http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?]
[IMG]http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=2128&pictureid=23886


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful Birds. I am still new to pigeons are they Lahores?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

yes they are


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for the info. There should be a test to help us newbies learn. LOL
Am one for one yeah


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

love this site we all can benefit from it


----------



## Eye popper (Sep 29, 2011)

*Eye popper*

Looks like your off to a good start


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweet pigeons!


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice birds !!!!


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Again,, Good Looking Birds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i love lahores they so beautiful


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

great looking birds im looking to get some too man they are gorgouse


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Great markings. Almost look like a standard picture.... very nice


----------

